# HTML Seite anzeigen in Handy-Applikation



## LaLuna1987 (12. Aug 2009)

Hallo Leute! 

Brauche unbedingt eure Hilfe, hatte das Thema erst bei "Basic Java", aber da konnte mir leider niemand helfen, vielleicht aber hier:
Also habe vor ein "Sehenswürdigkeiten" Programm für´s Handy´zu programmieren. (benutze Eclipse und dieses mtj). Und da soll man nun aus einer Liste eine Sehenswürdigkeit auswählen können und dann soll die HTML Seite mit den Informationen dazu erscheinen. Sollte aber auch ohne Internet gehen, von daher sollte es nicht unbdingt in einem Browser aufgerufen werden. 

Oder hast du jemand eine ganz andere Idee wie man sich die bestimmten Informationen anzeigen lassen könnte? ???:L

Danke ;-)

Lg Luna


----------



## The_S (12. Aug 2009)

Woher beziehst du denn die Infromationen?


----------



## LaLuna1987 (12. Aug 2009)

Mhhh... hatte mir gedacht, dass man vorher eine HTML Seite mittles XML etc erstellt, was erstmal nicht so wichtig ist, finde ich. 
Mich interessiert einfach wie ich eine HTML Seite öffnen kann. Oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?


----------



## The_S (12. Aug 2009)

Manche Handys können HTML Seiten von Haus aus darstellen. Dort genügt es, wenn die HTML-Datei auf dem Handy liegt. Man kann sie dann normal öffnen. Wenn du eine HTML-Seite in deiner Handy-Applikation anzeigen möchtest, dann musst du dir einen enstprechenden HTML-Renderer schreiben/besorgen, der eine HTML-Seite darstellt.

Der deutlich einfachere Weg wäre wohl ein Canvas, das nach einer festen Struktur deinen Inhalt darstellt.


----------



## LaLuna1987 (12. Aug 2009)

Es handelt sich bei dem Handy um das Samsung Omnia.
Aber was benutze ich nun um z.B. die Seite test.html aufzurufen und anzeigen zu lassen (Quellcodemäßig)? Habe da was von URL bzw URI gelesen?!?


----------



## The_S (12. Aug 2009)

Wenn die Datei IN deinem Programm integriert ist, wirst du sie vermutlich gar nicht außerhalb deines Programms anzeigen können.


----------

